# 2012 Giant Anthem X 29er 2 or 2014 Giant Talon 27.5 1



## XDR (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I have narrowed my search down and was about to pull the trigger on the new Giant Talon 27.5 1 when I stumbled across an used 2012 Giant Anthem X 29er 2. Price wise they are within ~$100 of each other, Talon for $1500 w/ tax and asking price of Anthem $1600.

The Anthem's owner states that it has ~300 miles with shimano slx shifters, shimano xt rear derailer and slime tubes for upgrades. Also included is a Cateye computer. For condition he states its in great condition.

The Talon is at the LBS where the Anthem is 2 hours away with the owner willing to meet half way.

What are your guys/gals thoughts? My current setup is a 10 year old $400 DiamondBack 26" hardtail.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

The Talon is a nice hardtail, the Anthem X is a full suspension bike so comparing them is like apples vs oranges.

Currently ride a Talon but if I had this deal right in front of me I would go with the Anthem X, full susser, better components even if they are two years old.


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

I may be a little biased since I just got the 2012 anthem x29 2 (close out from a shop). I have really enjoyed it but I made the mistake of reading the Anthem frame crack thread. I am planning on fully enjoying the bike (No big drops to flat) since I am covered by the warranty. I'm not sure I would want it without the warranty coverage. The front end on the Anthem is really nice and stiff in all the right ways with the oversized head tube and reba duel air..


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have both although my Talon is a 29er. I just picked up a Anthem X 2 29'er a few weeks back and while I enjoy riding both bikes I'll take the Anthem hands down every time. Just me .02 worth...


Jim

Sent from wherever the hell I'm at via Tapatalk.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I weigh 270# and have been riding a 2011 Anthem X 29 for over two years. I'm not fast up a hill for obvious reasons  , but I ride my local trails 4 to 7 days a week and descend pretty hard there. I hope I'm not jinxing myself


----------



## XDR (Jul 23, 2013)

Think I'm going to go with the Anthem if its still available and checks out ok. Will post pics next week!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Good choice. I believe it's the new school thing to go with a quality 29er FS bike like the Giant Anthem X 29 as a beginner. Totally don't have to unlearn many of the bad habits from riding with fear, as you would experienced if you started out on a HT. F the people who say that you "learn faster on a HT". Show them how you can hang with an experienced group with hardly any experience, mainly since you don't have deal with all those mental blocks, as the FS 29er gives you confidence. Don't think anything significant's changed in 2 years really, besides a transition to 1x11 and a middle wheel size gaining market, and clutch-equipped rear derailleurs becoming stock spec on bikes, but those are features on bikes costing over 3x more, so that '12 stuff shouldn't really be any worse.


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

Being a Talon 29er owner as well I would go with the Anthem. Dont get me wrong I love my Talon and have had no problems with it, but if the Anthem checks out good I would go that route in a heart beat. Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## XDR (Jul 23, 2013)

As far as riding a HT I've been riding my 26" HT on the local trails for the last year and half.


----------



## XDR (Jul 23, 2013)

Well my searching has come across a possible better deal.. A 2011 Giant Anthem X 29er 2 (Component equivalent to a 2012 Anthem 1) for $1200. Has tubeless tire conversion and a bash guard on the chain ring. Overall condition isn't as great as the 2012 but cost is $400 less and better components.

You guys think this one is a winner?

Wheels pictured are Mavic Crossride and could be included for an extra $300


----------



## XDR (Jul 23, 2013)

Here are pictures of the 2012


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

Not to hijack this thread but I ride a redline D620 29er hardtail and looking to go to a fs bike. The lbs has a 09 and 10 trance x1 these are 26ers, and I see giant is going to 27.5 next year so now I am at a crossroads on which wheel size. Plus I want to ride the 27.5 to see how I like it. So I am looking for some honest input from you guys on the 26er and 27.5 bikes you have ridden.
Thanks in advance Richie R


----------



## XDR (Jul 23, 2013)

I picked up the 2011 Anthem last night for $1000. Got to ride it today and it is awesome! Does anyone have an owners manual for that year that's digital?


----------



## bixby (Jul 27, 2013)

i just bought a 2013 talon 29er and i love it......i went from a specialized to this giant and i could not love this bike anymore.


----------



## aspiringmechanic (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah man, giant already has the 2014 Anthem and trance models in 27.5 now. I have a friend who bought the 27.5 trance recently; he really seems to like it so far. I'll have to demo one, to find out myself.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

I had a Talon 0 29er from 2012, and loved it; my first real mtb. Knowing what I know now, I would go for the 2012 used Anthem, no question. The FS makes a big difference, especially on rougher trails.


----------

